# growing plants for how long in the growing cycle



## lovbnstoned (Oct 27, 2014)

i;m still new at this evening tho i've tryed growing a couple time ( health issues got in the way).
  i have heard a few growers that in the grow cycle,, that they grow for 6 weeks,,, dpes this give more yield n such or not

really would like some input on this subject

thank U  all my fello tokers:smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 27, 2014)

What lights are you using Lovb?  I veg 6-8 weeks and grow big plants. Some only veg a couple of weeks and flip to flower and have good results..so it is kinda up to you and what you want.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 27, 2014)

If you are growing from seed, you will probably want them to be sexually mature and showing preflowers before you put into flowering.  However, like Rosebud said, the length of time you veg a plant is up to you.  In answer to your question, a plant vegged longer will be larger and therefore produce more per plant.  However more plants does not always mean more bud.  You do not want to overcrowd your plants or no one will be happy.


----------



## whtelk (Oct 28, 2014)

I veg'd for 8 weeks on the plants I have now..... 4 more weeks of 12/12 and I will let you know how it went. One plant is New york OG and the other is a cheese. The cheese is incredible! I counted 16 huge buds but I topped it young and FIM..... looking so forward to this.


----------



## Bswe22 (Oct 28, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> If you are growing from seed, you will probably want them to be sexually mature and showing preflowers before you put into flowering.




How long does a seedling take to get sexually mature?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 28, 2014)

All strains have a different vigor when vegging...  most need 4-6 weeks just to be sexually mature...  Ive grown some real slow veggers such as Bogs Sour Bubble that needed a 10 week veg from seed...  Purple Urkle is another slow veggin strain...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2014)

Bswe22--I don't think that I personally have ever grown a strain that showed in 4 weeks.  I find that most plants take 6-8 weeks to show sex.   When you start getting alternating nodes, it indicates that the plant is reaching sexual maturity and you should see preflowers then or soon afterwards.  

Clones are the same biological age as the mother that it came from, so clones can be put into 12/12 whenever you want and they will flower.

Whtelk--do not take a plant before its time.  Most plants require an 8-10 week flowering period.  It is best to take the plant when the trichs show it is ready, rather than some pre-set date you have planned in advance.  Remember that breeder's flowering time estimates can often run longer than they estimate as their estimates are made with a totally dialed in grow space.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 28, 2014)

Hemp Goddess ,, is it poosible to be able to make the finish flowering to make it the kind of effect U want as to couch ora very awesome high,, by the way the richomes r???


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 28, 2014)

thinking of using T5's,, thats what i use to grow my non cannabis plants inside the house'
  i he a Nurdery registration in Florida , will b selling Desert roses n Pulmeria plants.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 28, 2014)

Rose i forgot,, i do use LED Grow light ouside in the garage  too


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 28, 2014)

If yA'' want to know what i will b Growing,, i have a list under the MJ Strain Thread


----------



## whtelk (Oct 29, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Bswe22--I don't think that I personally have ever grown a strain that showed in 4 weeks.  I find that most plants take 6-8 weeks to show sex.   When you start getting alternating nodes, it indicates that the plant is reaching sexual maturity and you should see preflowers then or soon afterwards.
> 
> Clones are the same biological age as the mother that it came from, so clones can be put into 12/12 whenever you want and they will flower.
> 
> Whtelk--do not take a plant before its time.  Most plants require an 8-10 week flowering period.  It is best to take the plant when the trichs show it is ready, rather than some pre-set date you have planned in advance.  Remember that breeder's flowering time estimates can often run longer than they estimate as their estimates are made with a totally dialed in grow space.


  Thanks Hemp, I will watch er close. Yea, could be 4 weeks could be 6 weeks,,,,,, no hurry because I think I will miss her.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 30, 2014)

lovbnstoned said:


> Hemp Goddess ,, is it poosible to be able to make the finish flowering to make it the kind of effect U want as to couch ora very awesome high,, by the way the richomes r???


 
 Not really.  You have a little control.  However you cannot take an uppity sativa, flower it a long time and make it into a couch lock indica and vice versa.  You can tone down the UP in the sativas by running longer, but you can only do so much.  If you want a sativa up, get sativa dominant strains and if you want a couch lock high, get a good indica.


----------

